#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Bali Hai Pier Ginjai Festival Starts

## dirtydog

*Ginjai  Festival Celebrations at the Sawang Boriboon Headquarters.


* At the headquarters of the Sawang Boriboon Foundation in Banglamung and following a parade which begun at the Bali Hai Port and finished at the Sawang Boriboon Headquarters, Khun Sontaya, former adviser to the Prime Minister chaired the official opening ceremony for the Ginjai Festival here in Pattaya. As part of the ceremony and to mark the start of the 10 day Ginjai Festival, a huge pan full of fried noodles was cooked and distributed to those who attended including, Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya and other local VIPs. 

12 44 44

Pattaya One News

----------

